# case/ih- hesston equivalent?



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

hello-does anyone know what the case/ih model number would be for a hesston 4650 baler?
I believe hesston supplied balers for case/ih at around the the time this baler was new- later eighties ?-if I knew the case # perhaps parts could be obtained from a closer case dealer
thanks


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Not positive but I think its the same as a CI 8520 or 8530


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Hess 4550 = cih 8520, Hess 4570= cih 8530, Hess 4590 = cih 8540/8545 and I think a hess 4650 = cih 8555. The 8555 is the 16x18 bale and the others are 14x18


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

my 4650 is 16x18 bale
thanks


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

Case owned 50% or so of Hesston for about ten years then Case got bought by New Holland so that is why they are now New Hollands with Case paint. Kind of like the Massey/Challenger/Agco deal.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

not quite right cattleranch, Fiat owns CNH along with many, many others. So case neither bought or sold anything or anyone.
Anti-monoply laws prevented the fiat group from retaining Hesston and New Holland at one time so Hesston was offered up as a sacrifie to the Agco gods.... But I get the heart of your point.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

That clears it right up Toyes. That also explains the Fiatagri Hesston stuff and the Fiat-Hesston tractors.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I have noticed that when I buy parts at the NH dealer (for my Hesston baler) the boxes say Fiat and CNH on them. Now it all makes sense.


----------

